# Wfco Converter Problems?



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a 06 28'KRS that is having converter "I think" issues. It has a WFCO WF-8955A convertert that has the 3-stage charger. The problem I am having is that it will boil the battery in less than 24 hours. It's like the converter will not go into trickle or maintance mode. I installed a new Exide deep cell battery that was fully charged. The fan on the converter imediately came on and by the next morning the battery was HOT to the touch and the fluid level was at the top of the plates. I topped the fluid level off with distiled water and unhooked the battery. I noticed when I unpluded the battery and left it plugged into shore powere that the lights immediately got brighter inside the camper. Any ideas on what the problem may be or what I need to check? This has been an on going issue since the camper was purchased new, but seems to be gettting worse. I had the local dealer check it twice while it was still under warrenty, but both times they said it was working fine. Now that the warrenty is up I wonder if they can find the problem? This can't be normal. I'm having to replace the battery about once a year. Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

It sounds to me like your converter has a problem, and probably has since new. I've been very impressed with our Outback, and our previous trailer, at how well the water level stayed up during the course of a season. If you're at all handy, I'd forget the dealer, and just replace the converter. I don't know which models to recommend, but I'm sure others will suggest a good converter to install. They're not terribly expensive, and will save ruining batteries, which do get expensive.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The fan operates based on current flow from the converter. If the fan immediately went to full speed as soon as you connected it then it is most likely really pushing some amps. Based on what you said it could actually be either the battery or the converter but let me ask if you have a volt meter. The only way to tell what is going on is to measure the converter output voltage. A basic digital volt meter is only 15 or 20 dollars at sears and is worth the investment. Let us know what the output voltage form the converter is and the resting and disconnected voltage of the battery is and that will move us along to the resolution.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

when it comes to electrical issues my knowledge base is limited. I picked up a volt meter. Can someone advice me of the correct setting I should be using? I played around with it a little, but not sure if i'm using it correctly.
I checked the battery on the dcv 20 setting and got the following readings: Unhooked from the camper 13.6; battery hooked up and plugged in to shore power 15.9. ACV 200 readings: battery unhooked 29.3; battery hooked up to shore power 32.8

If someone could advice me on the proper setting to use on the volt meter and the ranges the converter and battery should be reading it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

